# Anyone know what happened to Cyclepath in San Mateo???



## alunlang

Anyone know what happened to Cyclepath in San Mateo???


----------



## EBrider

Its all here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=525763


----------



## Peninsula Ryan

*What is the status of the San Mateo store?*

I read through the above thread and it only focuses on the Hayward store.

I have had a great relationship with Gebhart in San Mateo. I called last week and was notified that he was no longer there.

What happened to the San Mateo store??? Only Pleasanton is listed on the www.cyclepath.com website now.


----------



## CoLiKe20

really? Gebhart no longer there?
too bad. Really nice guy. Good to work with.


----------



## California L33

Went to Cyclepath Pleasanton once, not that impressed. There were two people working there, both so involved in personal conversations that they couldn't help me for, without exaggeration, more than five minutes. I don't expect instant service, but it would be nice if someone could say, "Can I help you?" if you've been standing at the parts counter for a couple of minutes.


----------



## CoLiKe20

bumping an old thread.
I ran into a rider at the Death ride (you keep running into him and you recognize him from his bike but don't know much else about him). Pony tail, Lightweight wheels, used to ride a Ghisallo.
anyway, he mentioned that gebhart opened a new shop in downtown redwood city. I can't seem to find the shop. 
anyone know about this?


----------



## grrrah

Don't know about Gebhart's new shop, but the San Mateo Cyclepath is still there, but with a new owner. Don't know much about the quality of the shop that's left.


----------



## CoLiKe20

I know about the new owner but don't know about the quality of his work. I like Gebhart's work. 
I guess I can give it a shot.
Thanks grrrah.


----------



## ntnyln

Geb's new shop is called Veloro Bicycles @ 910 Main St. Redwood City. The website isn't up yet, but they have a facebook page. They are carrying Cervelo, Scott, Eddy Merckx and Wilier bikes.


----------



## Sworker

The guy that bought it off Gebhard is trying but he doesn't know that much of what he's doing. I was never a big fan of his, but more on his tactics to get you to buy a bike then anything else.

He sold out, the new shop sorta sucks from what am hearing the new owner is trying.

If you guys are not aware in Half Moon Bay we have a GREAT shop HMB Bike works that was mostly a mountain shop, but the guys that own it have been migrating to road and they are very good. Matt is a GREAT fitter and they can order most anything and can get Specialized as well as other brands like Pinnarello and others. Much different then Gebhard, more fun....they are my buddies so I'm probably biased.


----------



## jmilliron

ntnyln said:


> Geb's new shop is called Veloro Bicycles @ 910 Main St. Redwood City. The website isn't up yet, but they have a facebook page. They are carrying Cervelo, Scott, Eddy Merckx and Wilier bikes.


Highly recommend Gebhard/Veloro. Had him basically rebuild my bike and fit me on it. Very happy with the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sworker

But Gebhard is not there anymore and not good fitters are there either.........


----------



## jmilliron

He is at Veloro Bicycles, as per the above posts.


----------



## melusive

oh? and all this time i thought they were just having the website redone


----------

